

Hulu Labs: Face Match - jaredsohn
http://www.hulu.com/labs/tagging

======
jaredsohn
This link might be better:

<http://blog.hulu.com/2011/12/08/from-hulu-labs-face-match/>

It lists some shows that allow identifying actors by clicking on their face. I
tried it with the Glee episode "Choke" and it worked for me.

